# Was this project on this site?



## eldercop (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking for a recent project where a guy made a carriage for a HF disk/belt sander that tillts it to sand edges. Should have favorited it, but didn't. It was fairly recent and I think on this site. It was a nice piece of work worth attempting. Thanks all.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/243338

Maybe this one ^^


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe the previous comment posted here is the project that you are looking for. On Jim's sander the tilting feature is ether 0° or 90°, up or down, no in between.

I posted a similar project around the same time that does have the tilting feature at the material rest except mine was a hand held sander fashioned for portable job site use. 
Here's my version; http://lumberjocks.com/projects/240866

I know this because we each commented on the others project and Jim said that he was going to go back and add the tilting material rest feature to his.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice tilting table Darrell. Good job.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks waho6o9. I had to go back and edit my comment. I forgot Jim's did tilt from horizontal to vertical. I did remember him looking at mine and saying he was going go back and make his adjustable too. That'll teach me. I should reread before posting next time.


----------

